# Best UK food?



## Codythecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

We've tried various food brands but we can't find one which he likes, any suggestions?


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Check out https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ to make sure you're feeding a good quality food for starts  It's an interesting website for sure.

We have both Dexter and Bailey on Millies Wolfheart. Dexter is on Countryside Mix, and Bailey is on Highland Mix. They both gobble down their food like they've never been fed & Bailey is one of the most fussy eaters! 
I can recommend their foods from my experience - we started off with a £5 taster bag to transition them over & once they were on 75% MW over a few days I bought a big bag and transitioned both to 100% Millies.

Bailey was previously on Barking Heads - Fusspot, and Dexter was on James Wellbeloved Puppy from the breeder.

P.S If you have a great quality food lined up & he's just being fussy, sometimes a little tough love does the trick! I made the mistake of popping some chicken scraps in with Dexter's kibble one day, and for a couple of days he looked at me when it was food time as if to say 'what the hell is this human, where is the chicken!' & wouldn't eat the kibble on it's own. Eventually he gave in and realised he had to eat the kibble!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a fantastic site for looking at different foods https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/

I feed Chance Millies Wolfheart which she very much enjoys


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I started Lucky on Orijen and stayed on that through to nearly 9 months. I must say he’s grown very well and been healthy on it with good energy levels but not over excited. I’ve recently switched to Millie’s Wolfheart, Hunter mix. He’s taken to it well. I’m not sure his coat is quite as nice but he’s also transitioning to his adult coat so hard to tell. 

He LOVES MW wet food too. I bought a bunch of cans and mix a little in with the kibble for variety. 

I’m just about to switch him back to Orijen (6 fish) for a month to see if his coat changes. He’s pretty bullet proof with food changes. 

He’ll be back on MW though as I just ordered some more. Their delivery service is great. 

Highly recommend MW and Orijen.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie loves salmon so we feed her 'Canagan Scottish salmon' variety, our local pet shop orders it specially for us. A 2kg bag lasts 3 weeks.


----------

